# ISO reuseable roll on deodorant tube



## navigator9 (Aug 30, 2016)

I'm still using the milk of magnesia as my deodorant, and loving it. The only drawback is having to smear it on by hand. Not a huge deal, but it would be nice to have an applicator, so I've been thinking about using a roll on tube. I've seen many of them out there, so I'm just wondering if any of you have had good experience with a particular supplier, because we all know that quality varies widely. Cost is not so important, since I'd only need one or two. I'm thinking of maybe trying one with some tea tree oil, or lavender EO, just for aesthetic appeal. So I'd like to find a roll on that is actually easy to refill, and doesn't leak, if any of you out there know of any, I'd appreciate it if you could point me in that direction. TIA


----------



## HowieRoll (Aug 30, 2016)

I'm interested in this topic, too.

Since you are looking to add EO to the mix, can I presume you want glass?

I currently use THESE for my liquid deodorant recipe, but if I don't add a little guar gum to thicken up the recipe they will leak a little bit.  And the roller ball top is a beast to get on/off.  

When I last searched (it's been several months), finding a 2-oz or larger glass roll-on bottle was challenging.  Here were a few I found:

This one has a stainless steel rollerball and the top looks fairly easy to pop on/off
https://www.gotoilsupplies.com/6-50...ential-oils-with-stainless-steel-rollerballs/

She is in Canada, but ships to the US, I believe
https://justthegoods.net/collection...-roll-on-bottle-with-white-cap-50-ml-1-2-3-oz 

This company has some (website won't let me link direct to product, but search keyword GBRoll50mlBlk and it will come up), but last I checked they had a $75 minimum order.  I called and spoke to a nice girl, who said to send an email with a request to place a smaller order, but they never responded to me either way. 
http://www.nematinternational.com/index.php

Disclaimer:  I've never done business with any of the above 3 companies.

Alternatively, and I'm not familiar with the consistency of MoM, would it be possible to spritz it on?


----------



## navigator9 (Sep 7, 2016)

HowieRoll said:


> I'm interested in this topic, too.
> 
> Since you are looking to add EO to the mix, can I presume you want glass?
> 
> ...



Thanks for those links, I'll check them out. I'm just hoping to find one that's easy to reuse. I guess it's not in the manufacturer's best interest to make their containers reuseable. Grrrrrr!  Sadly, I don't think MOM would be spritzable, it's too thick. I feel very spoiled to complain about having to apply the stuff by hand. It's not a biggie...but it would be nice.


----------



## BattleGnome (Sep 9, 2016)

I just started using magnesium oil as deodorant (as off two days ago). It's the same theory as the MOM but I dissolved Epsom salts in water and put it in a spritz bottle. I got my idea from WellnessMama but I think I saw a recipe on Mommypatamous as well. In the long run I'd imagine it would be cheaper than the MOM and much more customizable.


----------



## doriettefarm (Sep 9, 2016)

BattleGnome said:


> I just started using magnesium oil as deodorant (as off two days ago). It's the same theory as the MOM but I dissolved Epsom salts in water and put it in a spritz bottle. I got my idea from WellnessMama but I think I saw a recipe on Mommypatamous as well. In the long run I'd imagine it would be cheaper than the MOM and much more customizable.



Why didn't I think of this?  I've got some mag oil already mixed up that I use for muscle cramps/spasms.  Just need to add some EOs and put in a spritzer for the pits so thanks for the inspiration BG!  Will be interesting to see how this compares to my babassu pit lotion.


----------



## HowieRoll (Sep 9, 2016)

I'd be interested to see how the Magnesium Oil works for you both.  It's one of the litany of ingredients I tried on my quest for the perfect homemade deodorant (I seem to recall buying it due to Wellness Mama's site, too!), but it just didn't work out for me.  

navigator9, of the links I included the one from Got Oil Supplies looks like it might be the easiest top to get on/off.  It's the ones that have a lip that comes down over the sides of the top (does that even make sense?!  For a visual, it's the kind in the first link to Amazon) that are a complete bear and lead to broken fingernails and moderate swearing.


----------



## TeresaT (Sep 10, 2016)

I've never heard of magnesium oil.  Interesting.  Let me know how that works.


----------



## navigator9 (Sep 10, 2016)

doriettefarm said:


> Why didn't I think of this?  I've got some mag oil already mixed up that I use for muscle cramps/spasms.  Just need to add some EOs and put in a spritzer for the pits so thanks for the inspiration BG!  Will be interesting to see how this compares to my babassu pit lotion.



Magnesium oil? Hmmmm...would that be prone to leaving oily stains on your clothing? If it does, just know that the regular MOM doesn't do this. I haven't found any drawbacks so far, except maybe the application issue, and that's not a big one. 



HowieRoll said:


> navigator9, of the links I included the one from Got Oil Supplies looks like it might be the easiest top to get on/off.  It's the ones that have a lip that comes down over the sides of the top (does that even make sense?!  For a visual, it's the kind in the first link to Amazon) that are a complete bear and lead to broken fingernails and moderate swearing.



Thanks for that extra info!


----------



## navigator9 (Sep 10, 2016)

HowieRoll, I loved those bottles with the stainless steel roller balls, but they're just too small to be practical. So I ended up ordering the ones below, not glass, but the roller ball section screws on and off. How easy is that? Now hopefully, they don't leak. I'll let you know once I receive them. 
http://norajanine.com/products/beau...t=7594519749&gclid=COGJzI7vhM8CFcFehgod0noDzQ


----------



## BattleGnome (Sep 10, 2016)

navigator9 said:


> Magnesium oil? Hmmmm...would that be prone to leaving oily stains on your clothing?



Magnesium oil isn't actually oil. It's magnesium crystals dissolved in water. Supposedly it feels oily which leads to the name, I've already added EO to mine and didn't feel the plain "oil"

For reference, all the sites I've seen say to use magnesium chloride for making magnesium oil. I couldn't find any at the store and just used Epsom salts instead of ordering online. From what I've been able to research the difference is that the body absorbes the chloride easier than the Epsom salts (magnesium sulfate). Nearly every recipe I've seen says there are commenters who have had success with Epsom salts as the magnesium source.


----------



## HowieRoll (Sep 10, 2016)

navigator9 said:


> HowieRoll, I loved those bottles with the stainless steel roller balls, but they're just too small to be practical. So I ended up ordering the ones below, not glass, but the roller ball section screws on and off. How easy is that? Now hopefully, they don't leak. I'll let you know once I receive them.
> http://norajanine.com/products/beau...t=7594519749&gclid=COGJzI7vhM8CFcFehgod0noDzQ



Glad you found something, and the screw-on cap should make things _much_ easier (why can't they all do that?!).  And we can't ignore the best part here, which is they are on sale.    Thanks for sharing and I hope they work out well for you!


----------



## navigator9 (Sep 10, 2016)

BattleGnome said:


> Magnesium oil isn't actually oil. It's magnesium crystals dissolved in water. Supposedly it feels oily which leads to the name, I've already added EO to mine and didn't feel the plain "oil"
> 
> For reference, all the sites I've seen say to use magnesium chloride for making magnesium oil. I couldn't find any at the store and just used Epsom salts instead of ordering online. From what I've been able to research the difference is that the body absorbes the chloride easier than the Epsom salts (magnesium sulfate). Nearly every recipe I've seen says there are commenters who have had success with Epsom salts as the magnesium source.



Am I understanding that you use Epsom salts dissolved in water as your deodorant? Simple as that? How's it working for you? I love the idea of products with as few ingredients as possible, so that would be even better than the MOM, if it works as well. If that's what you meant, maybe I'll try that combo in one of the bottles.


----------



## BattleGnome (Sep 10, 2016)

http://wellnessmama.com/22357/spray-deodorant-recipe/

This is the recipe I've adapted. I made it three days ago, so I'm still adjusting to it. I will say that I'm starting to notice a powdery residue after it dries. I think this is because of the magnesium sulfate as opposed to the suggested magnesium chloride.


----------



## navigator9 (Sep 12, 2016)

BattleGnome said:


> http://wellnessmama.com/22357/spray-deodorant-recipe/
> 
> This is the recipe I've adapted. I made it three days ago, so I'm still adjusting to it. I will say that I'm starting to notice a powdery residue after it dries. I think this is because of the magnesium sulfate as opposed to the suggested magnesium chloride.



Thanks for the info. If I ever get dissatisfied with the MOM, I may give this a try.


----------



## HappyGoNaturally (Sep 15, 2016)

I'm guessing this is similar to transdermal that you can purchase as a liquid, is that right?  
The reason I ask is because I have some, but I never thought to use it for anything else than a quick splash now and then as a topical supplement.


----------

